
The Two Unicorns of Technology: Full-Stack Engineers and General Data Scientists - jsbloom1
http://www.wise.io/tech/two-unicorns-data-science-software-engineering-full-stack
======
informatimago
And that's why you'd want one of them to be a woman, otherwise, unicorns' race
will go extinct.

